# Στη Μαριναλέντα, αδελφές μου, (ή μάλλον) στη Μαριναλέδα!



## Elsa (Apr 28, 2010)

Από τα "Νέα": 






(Μαριναλέντα: Μια ουτοπία για την ειρήνη)

Του Γιώργου Αγγελόπουλου [email protected]
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΘΗΚΕ: Τρίτη 20 Απριλίου 2010

_*Χωρίς παπά και χωροφύλακα* 
Η Μαριναλέντα, µια κοινότητα 2.645 κατοίκων στην Ανδαλουσία, δεν έχει ανεργία, δεν έχει αστυνοµικούς και τα σπίτια της νοικιάζονται µε 15 ευρώ τον µήνα. Ο δήµαρχός της, ο κοµµουνιστής Χουάν Μανουέλ Σάντσες Γκορντίγιο, επανεκλέγεται εδώ και 31 χρόνια. 

Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, την εβδοµάδα που οι άλλες πόλεις στην Ισπανία γιορτάζουν το Πάσχα, στη Μαριναλέντα γιορτάζουν την ειρήνη. «Ο δήµαρχός τους είναι τρελός», λένε στο γειτονικό χωριό. «Ενώ εµείς οι άλλοι Ισπανοί κάνουµε θρησκευτικές λιτανείες, εκείνοι κάνουν επί 5 µέρες πάρτι». Πολλοί νέοι από τη Σεβίλλη, τη Γρανάδα, τη Μαδρίτη, πηγαίνουν για να γιορτάσουν µε τους χωρικούς της Μαριναλέντας. 

Οταν εξελέγη για πρώτη φορά, το 1979, ο Γκορντίγιο ήταν ο νεώτερος δήµαρχος στην Ισπανία. Το 1986, έπειτα από 12 χρόνια αγώνων και καταλήψεων κυρίως από τις γυναίκες του χωριού, η Μαριναλέντα κατάφερε να πά ρει από ένα γαιοκτήµονα 12.000 στρέµµατα γης και να δηµιουργήσει έναν αγροτικό συ νεταιρισµό από τον οποίο ζει σήµερα σχεδόν όλο το χωριό. «Η γη δεν ανήκει σε κανέναν, η γη δεν αγοράζεται, η γη ανήκει σε όλους!», λέει ο δήµαρχος. 

Στον συνεταιρισµό Εl Ηumoso οι συνεταίροι εργάζονται 6½ ώρες την ηµέρα, από τη Δευτέρα ώς το Σάββατο, δηλαδή 39 ώρες την εβδοµάδα. Ολοι έχουν τον ίδιο µισθό, ανεξάρτητα από τη δουλειά που κάνουν. Οι συγκοµιδές (ελαιόλαδο, αγκινάρες, πιπεριές κ.λπ.) συσκευάζονται στο µικρό εργοστάσιο Ηumar Μarinaleda που βρίσκεται στη µέση του χωριού και στο οποίο εργάζονται, σε πολύ χαλαρή ατµόσφαιρα, περίπου 60 γυναίκες και 4-5 άνδρες. Τα προϊό ντα πωλούνται κυρίως στην Ισπανία. Τα έσοδα του συνεταιρισµού δεν µοιράζονται, αλλά επενδύονται και πάλι στον συνεταιρισµό για να δηµιουργηθούν δουλειές. Γι αυτό στο χωριό δεν υπάρχουν άνεργοι. Οµως ακόµη και σε εποχές που δεν υπάρχουν αρκετές γεωργικές δουλειές για όλους, οι µισθοί καταβάλλονται. 

Στη Μαριναλέντα, η στέγαση, η εργασία, ο πολιτισµός, η εκπαίδευση και η υγεία θεωρού νται δικαίωµα. Μια θέση στον παιδικό σταθµό µε όλα τα γεύµατα κοστίζει 12 ευρώ τον µήνα. Από την άλλη, «εδώ δεν έχουµε χωροφύλακες, θα ήταν µια άχρηστη σπατάλη», λέει ο δήµαρχος. «Δεν έχουµε ούτε παπά - δόξα τω Θεώ!», προσθέτει γελώντας. Πάντως η ελευθερία της λατρείας είναι εγγυηµένη και το Πάσχα έγινε µια µικρή θρησκευτική λιτανεία, η οποία πέρασε διακριτικά από τους δρόµους του χω ριού, χωρίς θεατές και αποφεύγοντας την πλατεία όπου γινόταν η γιορτή. 

«Εφαρµόζουµε µια συµµετοχική δηµοκρατία, αποφασίζουµε για όλα, από τους φόρους ώς τις δηµόσιες δαπάνες, σε µεγάλες συνελεύσεις. Πολλά κεφάλια δίνουν πολλές ιδέες», λέει ο Γκορντίγιο. «Ξέρουµε πως οι άνθρωποι µπορούµε να δουλεύουµε και για άλλες αξίες, όχι αποκλειστικά για το χρήµα». _

Λεπτομέρειες (για μετανάστευση, κλπ): http://www.marinaleda.com/
:)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2010)

Βάζω στοίχημα με όποιον θέλει, όσο θέλει, ότι αν πάνε Έλληνες εκεί, θα τους το διαλύσουν το σύστημα σε χρόνο μηδέν. Ή αλλιώς, αν τους φέρουμε εδώ να φτιάξουν ένα πανομοιότυπο σύστημα και να το βάλουν να δουλέψει με Έλληνες, σε λίγο θα παραδεχτούν ότι το σύστημά τους απέτυχε.


----------



## danae (May 1, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! 

Μια διορθωσούλα, μόνο, στον κύριο Αγγελόπουλο: Μαριναλέδα και όχι Μαριναλέντα.


----------



## Elsa (May 1, 2010)

Α, αφού είναι έτσι, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος διαχειριστής να διορθώσει τον τίτλο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 1, 2010)

Αχ, το είδα και αλλού, μοιάζει υπέροχο, too good to be true.


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2010)

Παρόμοιο πείραμα είχε γίνει επί Τρυντώ σε κάποια περιοχή του Καναδά, με κρατική πρωτοβουλία, για πολλά χρόνια, αλλά τελικά εγκαταλείφθηκε. Δεν έχω χρόνο δυστυχώς να βρώ βιβλιογραφία, αλλά νομίζω τα συμπεράσματα από το πείραμα εφαρμόστηκαν και στην κρατική νομοθεσία. 

Αλεξάνδρα, όχι μόνο Έλληνες, οποιοσδήποτε θα θέλει να έχει καλύτερη τηλεόραση από το γείτονα, ή να στέλνει τα παιδιά του σε άλλο σχολείο, το χαλάει το πείραμα.


----------



## Elsa (May 2, 2010)

Μόνο που εδώ δεν πρόκειται για κρατική πρωτοβουλία και κρατάει ήδη 31 χρόνια!


----------

